# Klickpedale - Anfänger fliegt nur auf die Nase



## DCr33P (11. August 2012)

Hi, 

ich habe mir gestern Klickpedale zugelegt. Stand gestern also das erste mal auf solchen Dingern und hatte keinen Plan von nichts. Bilanz ein kurzen Tour durch den Wald: ~10 mal auf die Nase gelegt, ein mal davon auf dem Rückweg an einer Kreuzung vor breitem Publikum. Schrammen und Beulen an diversen Stellen. 
Heute das ganze nochmal. Habe mich zwar nicht hingelegt, dafür bin ich aber wie ein Opa nur auf feinem Schotter gefahren und hatte meine Gedanken nur bei den Pedalen.
Bin irgendwie zu doof da vernünftig rauszukommen. Den Fuß nach außen ziehen klappt leider nicht immer. Je nach Pedalposition geht es mal, mal nicht.
Und wenn ich spontan den Fuß rausklicken muss, dann verkrampf ich irgendwie und Fall um wie eine Kerze. 
Habt ihr iregendwelche Tips für mich? 

Pedalen: Shimano PD-M530
Schuhe: Shimano MT23

SPD, also.

Über aufmunternde Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen


----------



## j.wayne (11. August 2012)

stell doch mal den auslösewiderstand ganz runter. dann sollten die schon beim festen ziehen auslösen. wenn das klappt kannst du ja Stück für Stück höher drehen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (11. August 2012)

Sorry, das hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Die Stärke hab ich schon auf das minimum gedreht.


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

Evtl. hilft es dir auch, wenn du die SH-SM51 Cleats, die beim 530er Pedal mitgeliefert werden, erstmal gegen die SH-SM56 Cleats austauschst. 
Wenn es gar nicht klappt, gibt es nun für genau solche Fälle wie dich neue Pedale von Shimano. Die haben eine wesentlich geringere Auslösehärte.











Siehe dazu auch meinen Erfahrungsbericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9732073&postcount=10

Wenn dir die 56er Cleats keine Erleichterungen bringen, solltest du es evtl. erstmal mit diesen Pedale probieren.


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Hey Danke!
Hab mir deinen Bericht durchgelesen. Ist zwar erst ein paar Tage her, aber bist du denn noch zufrieden mit den Pedalen? 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
56er Cleats sind Multirelease, also am Auslösewinkel ändert sich nichts, sie lösen einfach auch bei starker vertikaler Kraft aus? Wenn ich dann also den kleineren Auslösewinkel und Härte haben will brauch ich die Click'r Pedale.

Ergänzung:
Bin grad noch über einen Beitrag gestolpert wo jemand beschreibt, dass man die Cleats so drehen soll, dass man beim Drehen sofort in den "Auslösebereich" kommt und nicht erst noch über das "Spiel" der Pedale drehen muss.


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

Wenn deine Knie das auf Dauer mitmachen, kannst du die Cleats gleich so anbringen, dass sie schneller am Auslösepunkt sind. Nachteil ist eben, dass du zur anderen Seite dann einen grösseren Winkel hast. Wenn sich dein Fuß also im Falle eines Falles in die entgegengesetzte Richtung dreht, kommst du nicht so schnell raus, überdrehst/überdehnst den Fuß evtl. etwas oder oder kommst gar nicht aus den Pedalen raus, weil wowas Dummes wie die Kettenstrebe das Ausklicken verhindert. Je nachdem ob du bevorzugst nach innen oder nach aussen ausklickst.

Also ich fahre jetzt schon wirklich viele, viele Jahre mit Klickpedale. Am MTB eigentlich, seit die auf dem Markt kamen. Aber etwas Angenehmeres als die Click'R habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Ich bin schlichtweg begeistert davon. Ich kann ziehen, rund treten und doch komme ich bei der leichtesten Andeutung, dass ich meine Füsse vom Pedal runter nehmen will, auch raus aus der Mechanik. 
Für den XC-Racer sind die Pedale nichts, weil der eine sehr harte, feste Bindung benötigt. Aber für den Normalo-Hobby-Touren-Fahrer bieten die das, was den SPDs bisher fehlte. 

Bei den 51er Cleats kommst du nur raus, wenn du die Ferse eindrehst, also nach links oder rechts. Bei den 56er Platten kommst du auch raus, wenn dein Fuss seitlich zur Seite kippt. Du stehst also auf dem Pedal, kippst dein Fuss nach innen oder aussen und das Pedal löst aus. Das Herauslösen aus der Bindung ist also nicht auf nur eine Bewegung definiert. Nachteil der Sache ist, dass man auch aus dem Pedal kommt, wenn man mal nicht sauber pedaliert. Auch ein Grund, warum die 56er Platten nicht von Racern verwendet wird.

Ansonsten sind Shimano-Pedale stets eine sichere Bank. Eine sehr gute Lagerung, gute Funktion und Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Doofe Frage: Kannst du denn auf normalen Pedalen wenigstens einiger maßen gut fahren?
Bin nämlich erst selbst gewechselt, als ich sicher war, das Flatpedale mir nicht soviel bringen wie Clip-Pedale.
Reichen Flat-Pedale nicht bei dir aus?

Warum Clip-Pedale?

Bei mir ist es aus reiner Fahrtechnik heraus! Also die Kontrolle in der Luft!
Mit Flat hast du zwar etwas Kontrolle, aber nicht solche.

Würden dir nicht Flat's reichen?


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

Aber nicht jeder hat auch 'Air-Time'. 


OT: Wat is denn nu aus den XLC-Schuhe geworden? Wolltest mir Feedback geben, ob die was taugen.


----------



## Schnitte (12. August 2012)

Übe doch erstmal vor dem haus oder auf der wiese...ohne Situationen die difh in Panik versetzen. Schon sowas kann helfen die Technik zu verbessern.
Der rest ist Gewöhnung. 
Habe bei meinem ersten rennrad auch probleme gehabt, mittlerweile fahre ich klickpedale auch am dh bike beim 4x und xc  
Nur Mut. das wird schon


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

ACH JA DIE Schuhe. also die Platten sind tief in der Sohle drin, man läuft nicht auf denen. Hatte bisher nur zwei Ausfahrten. Sohle ist steif. Da der Schuh ja wie ein Chucks ausschaut, hat er auch keine Polsterung. Hat an der Hacke eine vertiefung, was letztens an einen Fuss zum schmerz geführt hat. Aber ansonsten sind die gut^^


----------



## Gurgel (12. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Bin irgendwie zu doof da vernünftig rauszukommen. Den Fuß nach außen ziehen klappt leider nicht immer. Je nach Pedalposition geht es mal, mal nicht.



Ziehst du den gesamten Fuß nach außen oder nur die Ferse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2012)

Mir wurde auch immer berichtet, dass sich pratisch alle, die das erste Mal Klickpedale fahren, packen. Mir ist das zum Glück nicht passiert und ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie einem das 10 mal an einem Tag passieren kann.
Versuchst du, immer erst beim Stillstand auszulösen? Klingt fast so... Am Anfang habe ich immer sehr vorausschauend ausgeklickt, also ziemlich früh. Der Mechnismus ging mir nach kürzester Zeit "in Fleisch und Blut" über.

P.S.: Wenn man erst einmal langliegt, ist man meist auch nicht mehr im Pedal


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Find das suchen am Anfang schlimm^^ also das einklicken


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

> Doofe Frage: Kannst du denn auf normalen Pedalen wenigstens einiger maßen gut fahren?
> Bin nämlich erst selbst gewechselt, als ich sicher war, das Flatpedale mir nicht soviel bringen wie Clip-Pedale.
> Reichen Flat-Pedale nicht bei dir aus?


Also das ist jetzt schwierig zu beantworten  Ich sag mal so, ich komm irgendwie klar. Als Jugendlicher bin ich jahrelang (gefühlt) ziemlich viel gefahren. Nun bin ich 27, grad schlechte Kondition und jahrelang nicht mehr auf dem Bike gewesen aber nach der ersten Tour hab ich mich wieder richtig gut gefühlt.
Ich fahre hier in Aachen durch die Wälder, d.h.:
Immer wieder abseits vom Schotterweg steile Wege mit Wurzeln und großen Steinen hoch. Irgendwann brettert man da auch wieder unter 
Da hab ich mich vorgestern am meisten hingelegt. Bin es gewohnt hochzufahren bis nicht mehr geht. Entweder rutscht mir das Hinterrad plötzlich doch durch oder das Vorderrad kommt plötzlich bisschen wenn ein Hinderniss kommt. Aus Reflex steig ich dann quasi mit beiden Beinen vom Rad, ziehe beide Bremsen stark und gucke, dass ich den Berg nicht rückwärts runterkugel  Da kriege ich es einfach nicht hin rechtzeitig vom Pedal zu kommenmit Klicks.



> Übe doch erstmal vor dem haus oder auf der wiese...ohne Situationen die difh in Panik versetzen. Schon sowas kann helfen die Technik zu verbessern.
> Der rest ist Gewöhnung.
> Habe bei meinem ersten rennrad auch probleme gehabt, mittlerweile fahre ich klickpedale auch am dh bike beim 4x und xc
> Nur Mut. das wird schon



Hab ich gestern am Anfang gemacht. Ging etwas besser, aber selbst bei "Trockenübungen" schaffe ich es jedes 4./5. mal nicht direkt beim ersten mal rauszukommen. Ich denk mir, wenn ich selbst bei Trockenübungen nicht direkt rauskommen ab und an, kann ich das fahren gleich vergessen 



> Ziehst du den gesamten Fuß nach außen oder nur die Ferse?



Ich versuche die Verse zu drehen und dann am Ende der Bewegung seitlich zu ziehen. Komischerweise klappt es nach besser nach innen zu ziehen, allerdings nur wenn die Pedale oben sind, sonst ist der Rahmen im weg 
Wenn da noch etwas Last im Spiel ist, geht alles noch viel schwieriger, dann hab ich gleich verloren.



> Mir wurde auch immer berichtet, dass sich pratisch alle, die das erste Mal Klickpedale fahren, packen. Mir ist das zum Glück nicht passiert und ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie einem das 10 mal an einem Tag passieren kann.
> Versuchst du, immer erst beim Stillstand auszulösen? Klingt fast so... Am Anfang habe ich immer sehr vorausschauend ausgeklickt, also ziemlich früh. Der Mechnismus ging mir nach kürzester Zeit "in Fleisch und Blut" über.



Also gestern bin ich 25km gefahren, hab mich kein einziges mal hingelegt, war dafür aber auch die nervigste und langweiligste MTB Fahrt meines Lebens. Ins Gelände hab ich mich nicht getraut. Hab sehr vorrausschauernd und vorallem "provisorisch" rausgeklickt. Das war zum einen anstrengend und zum anderen bringt mir das im Gelände nichts. Beispiel wie oben: Steilen Hügel hoch. Da kann ich einfach nicht 0.5s vorher wissen, dass ich spontan anhalten muss.

By the way: MTB Herren grad live! Das ist doch XC, oder? 

PS: Die fahren doch alle Klickies , oder?


----------



## Dennis.93 (12. August 2012)

Hey, 

also ich habe es auch mal probiert und mich auch mehrfach gepackt. Das problem ist anfangs wirklklich das schnelle plötzliche absteigen.
Und ich verzweifel auch, grade wenn das hinterrad an einer steigung wegrutscht und man grade voll reinlatscht.

NUr mal so am rande es gibt auch die möglickeit nach öben auszuklicken. Quasi die Ferse anheben und dann nach hinten raus.

P.s. Gibt es nicht noch die möglichkeit magnetische Pedale zu nutzen, ich meine das ich das mal irgendwo gesehen habe.


Und ja die fahren alle mit Klickies die haben gar nichts anderes.
Gruß


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Ich denk mir, die anderen Normalo Fahrer kriegen es ja auch hin mit den Klickies, warum ich denn nicht  
DerJoe hat ja die 56er Cleats erwähnt, da hätt ich aber zu sehr schiss ausversehen auszuklicken. Oder doch die Click'r, da kann man ja auch die 51er Cleats benutzen und profitiert von dem niedrigeren Auslösewinkel. 
Wollte gleich wieder ne Runde fahren, die Vorfreude hält sich aber in Grenzen


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Habe selber die 56er.... nach oben rausklicken ja, aber nur bei zu starken Schweinehop^^
So wirklich passiert das nicht. Musst du schon Gewalt anwenden.

Ansonsten Crank Brothers fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Grad mal geguckt, dann kann ich ja alles was ich habe wegwerfen und neu kaufen 
Und was bringen diese Egg Beater im Vergleich zu SPD?


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Wieso? 

Ansonsten.... Wie wäre es mit Flat-Pedale?


----------



## j.wayne (12. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Grad mal geguckt, dann kann ich ja alles was ich habe wegwerfen und neu kaufen
> Und was bringen diese Egg Beater im Vergleich zu SPD?


 

Aus meiner Erfahrung das du dich noch mehr hinlegst. Ich hatte die Eggbeater nur gute 20 Minuten dran und hab mich 5 mal langemacht. Da is die Rückmeldung ob man eingeklickt is oder nicht so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Auslösewiderstadn kann man auch nicht einstellen.


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Der ist aber mMn sehr weich bei den CC. 
Bei Shimano ist der knackig.
Fahre jetzt auch Deore XT. Kp ob das bei allen Pedalen so ist.


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Ich hätte diese Teufelsdinger nie ausprobieren sollen. Jetzt kenn ich nämlich auch die Vorteile davon und die sind schon toll. Wenn man nicht gerade ne Minute vorher eine steile Auffahrt hinter sich hat, dann kann man so brachial Beschleunigen. Leichte Steigungen (Asphalt, Kies...der Kram halt) fährt man auch viel gelassener.
Ich spiel gleich mal an der Position der Cleats rum. Also so einstellen, dass man um nach aussen auszuklicken nicht durch das "Spiel" der Pedale arbeiten muss. Der Fuß steht beim fahren dann völlig parallel zur Längsache des Rads und man hat kein Spiel mehr zum Drehen nach außen.


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

¿Qué?


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Wie, wat


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Samma sprich ma deutsch^^ dat versteht doch kein Arsch^^


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Argh 
OK, zweiter Anlauf: Der Mechanismus der Pedale, hat ja Spiel, ne? Also wenn der Cleat genau mittig im Schuh sitzt, dann kann man den Fuß im eingeklickten Zustand etwas nach Rechts und Links drehen ohne das sie ausklicken. Jetzt verändert man den Winkel des Cleats etwas. Man klickt ein, der Fuß steht parallel zum Rad, man dreht nach außen und der Schuh klickt aus. Dreht man nach innen, brauch man einen größeren Winkel zum Ausklicken als nach Außen. Je nachdem in welchem Winkel man den Cleat am Schuh befestigt.
Kapisch!?!?!?!?


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ¿Qué?



Er stellt die Cleats leicht schräg, so dass er eingeklickt und mit seiner normalen Fußstellung auf dem Pedal immer kurz vorm ausklicken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Genau 
Nachteil ist natürlich, dass was du ganz oben geschrieben hast. Man könnte eventuell nach innen nicht mehr rauskommen weil der Rahmen im Weg ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Samma sprich ma deutsch^^ dat versteht doch kein Arsch^^



Da muss ich doch glatt grammatischen Dünnschiss von dir zitieren 



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Nen V8 in nen Porsche?


----------



## bobons (12. August 2012)

Abo!


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Haha, jao.
In nen Porsche nur nen H6 Boxer 

Just Kidding


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

So, ich fahre mal ne Runde. Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch glatt grammatischen Dünnschiss von dir zitieren



Hömma, dat is kein Dünnschiss. Dat versteht hier jede Sau. Und dat war sowat von korrekt. Wenne jetz sachs, dat dat nicht korrekt war, kann ich dir 5 Millionen Leute bringen, die dat alles verstehn. So redse nämlich im Pott.


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Richtig 

Fand den Satz jetzt voll korrekt 

Also vor den Anhalten ausklicken


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Also vor den Anhalten ausklicken



Dat kannse so aba nich stehn lassen. Ich bleib schoma stehn und klick nich aus. Nur wenn ich mitte Füsse vonne Pedale will, mach ich dat.


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Ja das stimmt. Wenn man anhalten und ne kurze Pause einlegt  Sonst ist man verpflichtet die Füße eingehakt zu lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

So, da bin ich wieder und ich lebe noch 
Wenn ich mich nicht im verf****** Holland verranzt hätte wäre ich früher da 
Resume: Kein Hinlegen, weniger langweilig als gestern aber immernoch schissig unterwegs und traue mich weniger als sonst. Aber besser als gestern! Zwei mal grad so noch Fuß runtergekriegt. Hab die Cleats aber auch ordentlich nach außen gedreht. Mein Fuß sitzt steht jetzt 100% parallel  zur Längsachse des Rads und wenn ich nach außen drehe fängt sofort der Auslösebereich vom Click an. Komme allerdings ab und an mit dem Knöchel vom linken Fuß an den Pedalarm (oder wie das heißt, da steht Fett XT drauf  ) da ich sehr nah dran bin. Mein linker Fuß ist wohl zu breit.

Was mir positiv auffällt. Man wird quasi gezwungen die Füße "besser" zu positionieren. Die Kraft die man übertragen kann ist ordentlich, fühlt sich so an als ob man drei mal so schnell beschleunigen kann!!! OK, in Wahrheit sinds vielleicht 20% aber man merkt es deutlich.

UND DAS BESTE:
Ich hab ein Kompliment fürs Radl bekommen!!! 

EDIT: Jetzt such ich mal was so fürchterlich knackst. Ist heute gekommen, bei bestimmten Kräften auf Rahmen/Sattelstütze/whatever machts einmal eklig KNACK. Hört sich furchtbar an, hoffe ist nichts kaputt.


----------



## DerJoe (12. August 2012)

Das hört sich doch schon besser an. Das mit dem mulmigen Gefühl ist ganz normal. Das ist neu, ungewohnt. Bisher dachtest du, du könntest Fahrrad fahren, jetzt musst du ein Teil davon neu lernen. Das muss sich genauso automatisieren wie das Balance halten auf dem Rad. Das kann dauern. Bei dem einen klappt es schneller, andere brauchen mehr Zeit dafür.
Wenn du nach einigen Wochen noch immer das Gefühl hast, dass du dich weniger traust, probiere die 56er Platten. Die geben dem Kopf ein 'fell-good"-Gefühl. Das ist alles eine Kopfsache. 
Apropos Kopfsache: Fahre jetzt ruhig mal 14 Tage die Klickies und dann schraube dir die Plattforms mal wieder dran. Du wirst dir denken: _Wie konnte ich je damit fahren? _


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Stimmt garnet 
Ich kann beides 
Okay, fange jetzt DH bzw. FR an mit Klickpedale... Bin da noch ein bisschen zimperlich.
das ist schon ne andere Welt im Gegensatz zum 4x oder nur Tour fahren.

Ich reih mich einfach in den halb Anfänger mit ein^^


----------



## DCr33P (12. August 2012)

Hey Joe!
Ganz deiner Meinung! Ist mir auch ab und an im Kopf gewesen gestern und heute. Im Prinzip biken 2.0 mit neuer Lernkurve  
Bin heute ein kleines Stück ( ~100m) auf ~20cm schmalem Weg, maximal einen halben Meter entlang eines Stacheldrahzauns gefahren. Mensch hatte ich Angst da aus irgendeinem komischen Grund draufzufallen weil ich nicht mehr ausklicken kann 

CrackBot, wie stark DH machst du denn? So auf einer Skala von 1 - 10


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Also DH weniger... wäre ne 4 oder 5 oder so. Aber halt Freeriden. Joe weiß ja was wir so auf unseren Halden haben, Hoppenbruch z.b.
Also rein zum Bikepark fahren hab ich das Rad aufgebaut. Natürlich für Homespots aber halt Bikepark. Auch mal 2 Meter Drop runter damit  Wie ich darauf schon gespannt bin 

Fahre halt mehr 4x und dadurch zu Klickies. 4x fahre ich seit diese Saison auch Rennen.


----------



## peewee (13. August 2012)

Die meisten billigen Pedale von Shimano haben am Anfang (wenn neu) noch einen Grat unter der "Brücke" wo man sich einklickt. Im Laufe der Zeit kommt dieser Grat runter, und kannst du leichter ein- und ausklicken. 
Empfehlenswert ist aber erstmal zu fühlen wie ausgeprägt der Grat vorhanden ist am Pedal selbst. Danach mit dem Kreuzschrauberzieher die Sternschrauben ab zu machen, die kleine Brücke (gebogenes Plättchen) abzunehmen und diese mit Schmirgelpapier oder Dremel zu entgraten. MuBte ich alles am Anfang auch machen, aber danach konnte ich dann leichter und schneller ausklicken. 


gr. p.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (13. August 2012)

Ernsthaft? 
Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht welche Stelle du genau meinst. Die Pedale hat ja im Groben zwei Teile zum einrasten. Ein Haltedingens hinten und eins vorne 
Sehen aus wie Brücken. Du meinst an der unteren Kante der "Brücke" ? Wenn man also mit den Finger drunter fühlt?


----------



## peewee (13. August 2012)

Obwohl dieses Bild ein Pedal für Rennrad zeigt, triftt es auch auf Mtb-Pedale zu. Sprich, wo die Pfeile hinzeigen, dort am unteren Rand. Das ist der Grund warum im Laufe der Zeit auch die billigen Pedale sich erst geschmeidig ausklicken lassen, im Gegensatz zu den Teueren (XTR), die diese Behandlung schon ab Werk bekommen. Ist ja alles eine Sache des Geldes, ich halte es für grob fahrlässig.


gr.p.


----------



## DCr33P (13. August 2012)

Werde es gleich mal checken. Ich würde das auch als relativ fahrlässig empfinden 
Sollte dann auch heißen dass die Shimano XTR Serie dem aktuellen Stand der Technik im Sinne der Verarbeitung entspricht und alles was XT oder drunter ist nur ein Abfallprodukt.
30 ist jetzt für ein Set Pedalen ganz OK aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein Preis bei dem sowas nicht sein darf. Reden ja nicht über ein 1 Billgteil...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2012)

Man kann es aber auch übertreiben. Dann kann man genauso gut behaupten, dass es fahrlässig sei, Bremsscheiben und -beläge einbremsen zu müssen.


----------



## DCr33P (13. August 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder, nur fällt man normalerweise bei neuen Bremsen nicht auf die Nase weil sie noch nicht eingebremst sind. Die Mechanik bei Pedalen ist auch eine viel Gröbere finde ich.

Ergänzung: Grad gecheckt. In der Mitte, zwischen Ober- und Unterkante, also da wo die roten Striche sind hab ich ein bisschen was, an dem einem Pedal weniger als am anderen, jedoch nicht so stark sichtbar wie auf den Bildern. Die Unterkante ist allerdings deutlich "schärfer" als die Oberkante...


----------



## peewee (13. August 2012)

Zumindest wird seitens des Herstellers dringend empfohlen die Bremsen einzubremsen, bevor einem die volle Funktion zur Verfügung steht. 


gr.p


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, nur fällt man normalerweise bei neuen Bremsen nicht auf die Nase weil sie noch nicht eingebremst sind. Die Mechanik bei Pedalen ist auch eine viel Gröbere finde ich.



Dafür kann man, wenn man sich dessen nicht bewusst ist, irgendwo hineinfahren. Und wegen des angeblichen Grates haut man sich sicher nicht hin.


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, nur fällt man normalerweise bei neuen Bremsen nicht auf die Nase weil sie noch nicht eingebremst sind.



Nein, man fliegt nur einen Abhang herunter, weil die Bremse von 45 auf 15 nicht Bremsen konnte bevor die Haarnadelkurven anfing


----------



## Focustreter (13. August 2012)

Leih dir von Jemanden alte Clickpedale mit alten Cleats(520er oder sowas), die kannst du aufgrund vom Verschleiß so leicht einstellen das du schon beim Gedanken daran draußen bist .Anschließend kannst du die Vorspannung langsam steigern bist es automatisch abläuft und du sicher bist.Mit neuen Pedalen bekommt du die Auslösekraft nie so gering wie mit den Alten.


----------



## DCr33P (13. August 2012)

Da kenn ich aber niemanden 
Werd vielleicht echt die T400 Click'r besorgen und dann mal im Wechsel Click'r und M530 Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peewee (13. August 2012)

Fahr doch einfach deine eigenen Pedale, je öfter man ausgeklickt hat, desto besser wird es irgendwann. Meinetwegen noch leicht einsprühen mit Silikonöl/Teflonkettenspray, irgendwann wird es schon gehen. Ich habe mich auch mehrfach mal aufs Maul gelegt mit Minimalgeschwindigkeit, ich wüBte nicht mehr wieviel. Passiert halt. Nachdem Entgraten der Brücke ging es mir deutlich besser. Aber jedem das seine.


gr. p.


----------



## TheMunifex (14. August 2012)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, hoff ich wiederhole mich nicht . Ich verwende die PM-520 (zusammen mit den SPD-Schuhen) und ich bin seit dem ersten Mal ohne irwelche Probleme da raus gekommen..

Jedenfalls, wie ist denn deine "Ausklick"-Technik? Wenn ich meine Technik betrachte, sieht das nicht viel anders aus, als mit normalen Pedalen, einfach nur die Ferse rausdrücken und Fuß aufsetzen. Nur absolut waagerecht rausdrücken und eben bloß nicht ziehen.

Btw (aber nur am Rande, Klickis sind schon iO am Anfang, wenn man technisch nix anspruchsvolles vor hat): ich fahr jetzt Plattformpedale und IMHO sollte das jeder am Anfang tun, der technisch was erreichen will. Mit Klickies entwickelt man in meinen Augen gerade als Anfänger eine falsche Sicherheit, mich hats bei Sprungversuchen teils richtig aufn Hintern gesetzt, weil ich aus den eingeklickten Pedalden gefolgen bin.


----------



## Snap4x (14. August 2012)

Wenn ich 4x fahre steige ich so ab wie manche auf den City Rädern um den Schwung  mitzunehmen 

Also rechter Fuß ausklinken, dann über das HR rüber und dann abspringen, dabei ausklicken und den Starthügel noch etwas hochrollen. So brauch ich nicht in der Steigung anhalten...


----------



## 12die4 (14. August 2012)

Also ich persönlich find das SPD System auch nicht sonderlich gut. Jetzt werden vielleicht einige auf mich schimpfen, dass es das beste und geilste sei, was es gibt. Naja, jedenfalls fand ich an dem original Shimano System das Ausklicken auch z.T. hakelig, sodass es nicht immer einwandfrei gelingen wollte. Das war zugegebenermaßen in der Lernphase und ganz zu Anfang legt man sich halt 2-3mal auf die Nase, bis man den Dreh raus hat. Aber ich hatte auch nach ein paar Monaten vereinzelt Schwierigkeiten. Und das Einklicken dauerte manchmal auch unnötig lang, da die Führung des Cleats in den Verschlussmechanismus mMn nicht optimal ist.

Ich bin daher relativ schnell auf Pedale von Look umgestiegen (Quartz), bei denen das System wesentlich einfacher aufgebaut ist. Man kann z.B. nicht die Auslösehärte einstellen (nur indirekt über Spacer zwischen Schuh und Cleat). Das ist aber egal. Ich komme mit dem System fabelhaft zurecht, hatte seither vielleicht noch einen Hänger, weil ich unkonzentriert war, bin aber nie mehr wegen den Klickies auf die Nase gefallen. Trotzdem führen sie den Schuh sicher. Also eventuell könntest du auch mal diese Pedale ausprobieren. Vielleicht helfen sie Dir ja auch.
Ansonsten einfach "üben, üben und nochmal üben". Früher oder später bringen die Trockenübungen ihren Erfolg. Und wenn du dann erstmal ne Weile damit gefahren bist, machst du die Ausklickbewegung normalerweise auch wie von allein ohne darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## DCr33P (14. August 2012)

Hi!

Du meinst folgende Pedale?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21039_Quartz-CroMo-Achse-Klickpedale-.html

Teuer  Kann man denn die Shimano SPD Schuhe weiternutzen? Noch andere Schuhe kaufen wäre jetzt absolutes NO-GO 

Ich sehe, dass die Quatz Pedale einen Auslösewinkel von 15° haben, das wären nochmals 2° mehr als die normalen SPD Systeme.


----------



## Toolkid (14. August 2012)

Wenn dir Auslösehärte und -Winkel der normalen SPD zu groß sind, dann nimm doch die Click'r wie in Post #4 schon empfohlen. Einfacheres Ausklicken als mit denen geht nicht mehr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2012)

Da ist aber bestimmt auch so ein böser Grat, der einen nicht ein- und ausklicken lässt.
Ansonsten kannst du auch Speedplay Pedale probieren, da entscheidet meines Wissens nicht die Härte sondern der Winkel. Sind nur etwas teuer.


----------



## 12die4 (14. August 2012)

Ja genau, die Look Quartz von deinem Link sind die richtigen. Teuer ist relativ. Die sind mMn schon in der Funktion besser als die Shimano XTR und noch dazu ne ganze Ecke leichter. Sogesehen, sind sie sogar nen Schnäppchen.  Der Auslösewinkel mag etwas größer sein laut Papier. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht, ist da ein anderes Thema. Nach meinem Empfinden lösen sie jedenfalls butterweich aus, wenn du die richtigen Spacer unter den Cleats verbaut hast (gibt ja genügend zur Auswahl im Lieferumfang). Also einfach zur Seite, minimaler Widerstand und schwupps bist du raus. Beim Shimano musste man da selbst bei geringer Auslösehärte schon regelrecht ein bisschen Kraft auf den Knöchel aufbringen und das ganze lief für mein Empfinden einfach etwas hakeliger ab.

Ich kann sie dir halt nur empfehlen, weil ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich weiß halt nicht genau, wie es da mit dem Rückgaberecht aussieht, wenn du sie bestellst und ausprobierst. Sobald Gebrauchsspuren drauf sind, könnte der Händler meckern. Aber selbst wenn sie dir dann nicht gefallen, wäre es vielleicht ein Versuch wert.


----------



## DCr33P (14. August 2012)

Also ich habe bedenken, dass mir die Click'r nicht doch zu "leicht" sind. Wenn ich öfters rausfliege bringt das ja auch nichts. Also meine Meinung nach dem dritten Tag SPD Klickies ist:

- Cleats so eingestellt dass ich nach außen hin das geringste "Spiel" habe. Sie Beitrag weiter oben. Dadurch löse ich nach außen mit effektiv kleinem Winkel aus als nach innen.

- Einklicken klappt selten beim 1. Versuch. Nach ein paar extra Trockenübungen hab ich das Gefühl, dass selbst nach viel viel Übung das Einklicken nicht jedes mal beim ersten mal funktionieren wird.

- Ausklicken: Klappt deutlich besser, allerdings hat gibts ein Problem. Unter etwas "Last" ist das Auslösen eine Katastrophe finde ich. Wenn man beim ausklicken noch nach oben zieht zum Beispiel. Wenn man spontan und schnell auslösen MUSS, dann hat man nicht erst noch die Zeit und vorallem Kopf dafür die Pedale in die richtige Stellung zu setzen. Ich glaub das wird immer etwas Glückssache sein ob man es in einer Notsituation schafft oder nicht.

- Auslösewinkel: Zwischen 15° und 13° ist auf dem Papier natürlich ein Unterschied, in der Praxis KANN das aber ganz anders sein.


Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass ich die Pedalen mal einfahc so testen kann. Zumindest meien M530 Shimanos sahen nach den ersten 5 Klicks schon total zerkratzt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (14. August 2012)

Nach viel Übung... am 3. Tag
hättste jetzt Jahr geschrieben würde es passen

Unter Last sollen die nicht ausklicken, passiert das unabsichtlich, liegst du dermassen auf der Nase!


----------



## DCr33P (15. August 2012)

Meh, so war das nicht gemeint 
Es würde selbst mit viel viel Übung nie richtig glatt gehen. Meine Meinung.
Rausdrehen, also die Ausklickbewegung unter Last...


----------



## basti138 (15. August 2012)

Schon gekuckt, ob die Sohle irgendwo stört
Weil eigentlich gehen die meisten Klickies recht angenehm rein und raus.

Bekommst du die Schuhe per Hand rein und raus?


----------



## MisterCool (15. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Ich spiel gleich mal an der Position der Cleats rum. Also so einstellen, dass man um nach aussen auszuklicken nicht durch das "Spiel" der Pedale arbeiten muss. Der Fuß steht beim fahren dann völlig parallel zur Längsache des Rads und man hat kein Spiel mehr zum Drehen nach außen.



Genau das. Ich bin auch gerade dabei als Anfänger den schnellen Ausstieg auszutüfteln und habe herausgefunden, dass es eigentlich am besten klappt wenn die Cleats so angebracht sind, dass der Schuh auf der Pedale in Parallellage zu Längsachse bereits ohne Spiel in "Vorspannung" eingeklemmt ist. Dann ist der Auslöseweg wesentlich kürzer. Dazu müssen die Cleats etwas schräg an die Schuhe angeschraubt werden, so dass die Ferse mehr nach innen zeigt - siehe beigefügtes Foto. Nicht zu schräg anschrauben, sonnst streift die Ferse am Hinterbau


----------



## DCr33P (15. August 2012)

Genau das!  Nur war ich da etwas extremer, siehe Foto.
Werde es aber wieder ein ganz kleines bisschen geradestellen, der Fuß sitzt mit so einfach viel zu gerade.


----------



## basti138 (15. August 2012)

Und wie sehen die Kettenstreben aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (15. August 2012)

Wie neu. Der Fuß steht genau parallel zur Längsachse des bikes.
Mit dem linken Knöchel komme ich ab und an gegen die Strebe, aber auch wenn der Cleat mittig sitzt.
Achja, hab gecheckt. Die Sohle hakt nicht.


----------



## grOObie (15. August 2012)

Ohje... ~10mal.. 

Ich glaub 3 mal legt sich jeder mit den Klickies. Aber wenns so oft ist liegts sicher an der Technik. 
Wenn also nicht die Mechanik ist bliebe nur der Fuß.

Gefühlt drehe ich den Fuß über den äußeren Ballen; nur die Ferse bewegt sich nach aussen und nur leicht nach oben, der kleine Zeh beleibt innen.

Durch die alten Körbchen damals hab ich nie wieder vergessen, dass ich "angeklemmt" war, inziwschen ist es ein Refex der schneller kommt als ich fallen kann.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. August 2012)

ich habs geschafft ohne mich auf die Fresse zu haun.
ist wohl alles übungs/gewöhnungssache.


----------



## DerJoe (15. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Also ich habe bedenken, dass mir die Click'r nicht doch zu "leicht" sind. Wenn ich öfters rausfliege bringt das ja auch nichts.



Wenn du die Click'R auf ganz hart stellst, hat der Mechanismus etwa die selbe Auslösehärte wie deine jetzigen Pedale, wenn du sie 5 Klicks zu drehst.


----------



## 12die4 (15. August 2012)

Ich würde mal behaupten, die Cleats sind viel zu schräg angeschraubt. Es geht ja auch nicht nur darum, wie man am einfachsten rauskommt, sondern auch was deinem Fuß und deinen Beinen gut tut. Wenn dein Schuh immer auf Vorspannung steht, also immer eine Kraft auf deinen Fuß wirkt, der ihn vorne nach innen zieht, dann kann das auf Dauer durchaus eine Prädisposition zu X-Beinen verstärken. In jedem Fall sind die Belastungen für Knöchel und Knie erhöht. Wollte ich nur zu Bedenken geben...


----------



## MisterCool (15. August 2012)

Sobald der Schuh auf der Pedalle fest steht, merkst du von der Vorspannung nichts mehr, also keine Probleme mit Belastung


----------



## Targut (15. August 2012)

Schau mal ob du die Schrauben der Cleats fest genug angezogen hast.
Wenn nicht dann dreht sich nur der Schuh relativ zur Platte ,zum Lösen muss sich allerdings die Platte relativ zum Pedal bewegen.
Klingt vllt. komisch aber genau deshalb kam ich am Anfang auf einer Seite nicht aus den Pedalen raus.


----------



## bonzoo (16. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> - Cleats so eingestellt dass ich nach außen hin das geringste "Spiel" habe. Sie Beitrag weiter oben. Dadurch löse ich nach außen mit effektiv kleinem Winkel aus als nach innen.



Hallo

Ich finde den entsprechenden Beitrag nicht  Kannst du ihn vielleicht für mich raussuchen/zitieren?

Besten Dank


----------



## DCr33P (16. August 2012)

Meinte Beitrag #22 auf der 1. Seite ganz unten. Crackbot hatte es nicht verstanden 
Dann nochmal der Erste und zweite Beitrag auf Seite zwei 
Sieht dann so aus wie auf dem letzten Bild. Nur etwas zu extrem das ganze grad...


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2012)

Ich versteh mich manchmal selber nicht, also wunder dich nicht 

Heute mit meinen getunten Dämpfer lange, steile Treppen gefahren. Bäm! Kein Ausklicken oder sonst was.
Als der Dämpfer noch schrott war und viel zu hart bin ich ausgeklickt und beinahe auf die Fresse geflogen 

Ausklicken... ich weiß nicht.
Aber bei CB geht das ausklicken echt leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (16. August 2012)

Mann Mann, ich muss deine mtb Abkürzungen alle erstmal googlen 
Aber das mit den Treppen hab ich glaub nicht ganz verstanden, WTF?


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2012)

CB: Crankbrothers Pedale 
Soll ich Bäm! auch übersetzen? 

Also heute hab ich mein Dämpfer vom tuning abgestimmt, also auch Service. Gleichzeitig auch ne weichere Feder rein getan.
Letzte mal bei einer ähnlichen Treppe ist der rechte Fuß ausgeklickt. Heute nicht. Fand ich super


----------



## DCr33P (16. August 2012)

Das war wie damals als ich deine Freunde fertig gemacht hab... BÄM!


----------



## CONNEX8M (17. August 2012)

Nur mal so...

die Platten sind nicht richtig eingestellt! Divergenz bei beiden Füßen gleich?

Lasse mal vom Physiotherapeuten deine Beinlängen und Divergenz bestimmen, das hilft beim Einstellen!

Auslösehärte ist egal, ändert nichts an der Problematik. 

Sorry, nichts gegen dich, der eine kann´s der andere nicht!

Dein Kopf muss es lernen, dazu folgenden Tipp:

Bevor du fährst, löse beide Seiten im Stand wechselseitig mehrfach aus. Pfeife ein Lied, oder unterhalte dich dabei. Ziehe dabei die Bremse, stehe auf usw. Je mehr Input dein Kopf bekommt, je schneller schreibt er das Bewegungsprogramm.

Klickie´s sind einfach simpel, glaube es mir. Versuche es mal mit festgezurrten Riemchen, dann lernst du schnell das "Stehen" an der Ampel, und ziehst schnell neidische Blicke anderer "Superklikiebiker" auf dich. 

Ergo: Übung macht den Meister, du hast dir ja auch nicht als Säugling die Stullen geschmiert, oder?

Grtuß  Jürgen


----------



## DCr33P (17. August 2012)

Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag 
Jao, irgendwie check ist das langsamer als der Normaloneuling 
Wird aber auch langsam besser. An den Pedalen wollt ich einfach noch etwas "optimieren" um mir das ganze am Anfang leichter zu machen.
Ich weiß, dass mein rechtes Bein ~1cm kürzer ist. Hab ich vor einer Woche erfahren 
Wüsste jetzt aber nicht wie ich das an den Cleats entsprechend kompeniseren könnte. Für meine Alltagsschuhe kriege ich jetzt doofe Schuheinlagen


----------



## paulimausi (22. August 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir gestern Klickpedale zugelegt. Stand gestern also das erste mal auf solchen Dingern und hatte keinen Plan von nichts. Bilanz ein kurzen Tour durch den Wald: ~10 mal auf die Nase gelegt, ein mal davon auf dem Rückweg an einer Kreuzung vor breitem Publikum. Schrammen und Beulen an diversen Stellen.



Hi, ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, daß das ganz normal ist beim ersten Mal. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit den Pedalen ein paar Stunden üben. Z.B. auf einem flachen Geländestück, wo es nicht schlimm ist hinzufallen. Fahren, ausklicken, absteigen, aufsteigen, einklicken, fahren, ausklicken etc. etc. Kurven fahren, ausklicken während der Kurve üben, etc. etc.



DCr33P schrieb:


> Bin irgendwie zu doof da vernünftig rauszukommen. Den Fuß nach außen ziehen klappt leider nicht immer. Je nach Pedalposition geht es mal, mal nicht.



M.E. solltest du den Fuß nicht nach außen ziehen, sondern den Fuß drehen. Stell dir vor, du wärst beim Jack Rabbit Slims Twist Contest.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTBhKboufF4&feature=related"]Pulp Fiction   Twist Contest Dance Scene      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Also den Ballen stehen lassen und die Ferse nach außen drehen. Diese Drehbewegung mußt du so lange üben, bis sie dein Kleinhirn oder noch besser dein Rückenmark selbständig ausführen kann.

Die Auslösehärte sollte (jedenfalls am Anfang) so gering wie möglich sein.

P.S.: Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread genau gelesen. Falls ich was doppelt erzählt habe, einfach ignorieren.


----------



## RetroRider (6. September 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal aus einem anderen Fred:


RetroRider schrieb:


> Ovale Kettenblätter machen angeblich 3% schneller (Klick). Aber der Klickpedal-Mythos meidet konkrete Angaben wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Und das aus gutem Grund: http://bildung.freepage.de/cgi-bin/...30A/rewrite/doc-hilli/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind Klickpedale ein genialer Marketing-Coup und für den Anwender einfach nur eine Umständlichkeitsmaximierung und Gefahrenquelle. Nur Jemand, der nicht richtig (ohne Pedalbindung) fahrradfahren kann, ist mit Klickpedalen schneller. Fahrradfahren lernen wäre allerdings die billigere Lösung.



Vielleicht hat ja doch Jemand konkrete Angaben . Dann weiss ich endlich, um wie viele Promille ich mit Flatpedals langsamer bin.


----------



## DerJoe (6. September 2012)

Retro, da bin ich 100%ig bei dir. Ich denke auch, dass der Unterschied marginal ist. Für mich persönlich haben die nur den Vorteil, dass ich damit mein kaputtes Knie entlasten kann. Ich kann damit nur wenig Druck auf das Pedal bringen, aber noch ganz gut ziehen. Und sollten die Schmerzen doch einmal Überhand nehmen, lasse ich das Bein auf Flachetappen einfach hängen und pedaliere nur mit links. Das ist natürlich ein Sonderfall.
Was ich allerdings bei ganz extremen Steigungen festgestellt haben, ist, dass ich dann intuitiv genauso viel ziehe wie drücke, um ja keine Unruhe ins Rad zu bringen, damit ich den Grip hinten nicht verliere. Ich kann keinen Wiegetritt mehr fahren und muss daher, egal was kommt, in hoher Trittfrequenz jeden Anstieg im Sitzen fahren.
Mir persönlich bieten Klickpedale daher einen Vorteil. Sie geben mir die Möglichkeit, diesen Sport noch ohne elektrische Unterstützung bergauf auszuüben.
Für den 'gesunden' Fahrer sehe ich die Vorteile von Klickpedalen auch eher im Reich der Mythen und im Promillebereich.


----------



## RetroRider (6. September 2012)

Stimmt. Unter bestimmten Rahmenbedingungen sind Klickpedale eine geniale Lösung.
Aber die meisten Anfänger sind mMn mit Klickpedalen schlecht beraten. Genauso wie der Rotierende-Masse-Narrativ klingt der Klickpedal-Narrativ erstmal einleuchtend, aber um die Praxisrelevanz übertreiben zu können, müssen eben konkrete Angaben vermieden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (6. September 2012)

Das sind aber alles so Dinge, die wirst du, trotz deiner Aufklärungsarbeit hier, nicht mehr aus den Köpfen rausbekommen. Wenn ein Reifen 750gr wiegt, gilt der für viele schon als 'unfahrbar'. Das ist eben dieser Voodoo-Effekt. Der Glaube ist alles.
Wenn du jemanden sagst: "Die Reifen, die du fährst, haben aber einen riesigen Rollwiderstand und sind viel zu schwer.", dann steht der spätestens am nächsten Tag vor seinem Rad und grübelt, ob er sich nicht mal neue, leichtere Reifen kaufen soll, obwohl er bisher sehr zufrieden war mit seinen Reifen und eigentlich nichts von zu hohen Gewicht oder Rollwiderstand gemerkt hat. Aber der Zweifel ist gesät. 
Selbiges gilt für Klickpedale. Anstelle erstmal die Basics zu erlernen und zu merken, dass man mit Plattformpedale auch ziehen kann, wenn man die entsprechende Technik beherrscht, wird von diversen Seiten vermittelt "Ohne Klickpedale bist du nur ein halber Biker". Viele glauben das und zweifeln dann. Wie bei den Reifen.
Die bessere Fahrtechnik erlernt man mit Plattformpedale. Und hat man die Technik erst einmal drauf, benötigt man eigentlich keine Klickpedale mehr.


----------



## paulimausi (6. September 2012)

Wer das Thema ausführlicher behandelt haben will...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502482

Ich selbst fahre Klickies. Meine Mng.: Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. September 2012)

Ist ja genauso wie Optik die Entscheidung/Empfindung beeinträchtigt.
Mein Headline I in S soll angeblich 3-4kg schwerer sein wie das Giant Reign in L.

Ok meins sieht schon klobiger aus wie das Reign, aber das dachten die sogar nachm Hochheben noch.
Komische Menschen.
Und Klick ist geil. ich könnte mir aber vorstellen Flats zu montieren fürn Park... oder doch nicht.


----------



## Mulk (16. September 2012)

Ich hab mir gestenr Klickpedale und passendes Schuhwerkt zugelegt und bin grad meine erste kleine Testrunde von 10km damit gefahren...

Fazit: rauskommen is das einfachste überhaupt, wie man sich damit schwer tun kann is mir ein Rätsel, wirklich. Da find ich das reinkommen schwieriger^^

Allerdings hätts mich trotzdem ganz am Ende fast doch noch gelegt, ich hab beim stehn bleiben nicht mehr dran gedacht dass ich mit den Pedalen verbunden bin. Is mir erst aufgefallen wie ich im Stillstand von den Pedalen runter wollte. Aber dann im Umfallen hab ich die Ferse rausgedreht und hab mich fangen können.

So und sonst isses saugeil, bin bei nem kurzen Sprint über die 40 km/h marke gekommen was ich auf normalen Weg noch nicht geschafft hab (auf der Geraden natürlich). Echt hammer. Jetzt muss sich meine Beinmuskulatur nur aber auch noch ans Ziehn gewöhnen.

Aja und auch Bergauf kommt mir das ganze viel angenehmer vor. Ich kanns jedem der überlegt ob er sich sowas zulegt empfehlen. Ok is fast gewagt sowas nach nur 10km schon zu sagen aber mir gefällts gut.


----------



## Snap4x (16. September 2012)

40 km/h... 

60 km/h auf der Geraden auf 300 meter


----------



## Mulk (16. September 2012)

Schaff ich auch noch 
Hab eig erst vor 5 Wochen intensiver mitm Mountenbiken angefangen, bin davor 5 jahre nur Motorrad gefahren. Finds eh gut wenn man sich noch steigern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (16. September 2012)

Also ich fahre beides.
Auf mein 4x-Hardtail Klickies und auf mein FR-Fully Flat.
Kam im rauen Gelände nicht klar auf Flats.
Bin mehrmals auch ausgeklickt.


----------



## venschla (25. September 2012)

Ich fahre seit etwa 4 Jahren Klick. Will es nicht mehr missen, nicht nur, dass man rund treten kann, sondern der Halt auf der Rad verbessert sich um einiges, find ich.

Allerdings hab ich mich anfangs auch ein paar mal der Erde zugewandt... Man muss sich dran gewöhnen, und vor allem, beim stehen bleiben wieder ausklicken....

Was ich persönlich empfehlen kann, für Klickeinsteiger und welche, die am runden Tritt arbeiten wollen, mal ein Spinningkurs zu besuchen, bieten mittlerweile die meisten Fitnesstudios an. Natürlich hat man da keinen Fahrtwind um sich rum, aber man kann sich ganz in Ruhe, ohne umzukippen, mit den Klicks anfreunden. Und darüber hinaus am runden Tritt feilen, ohne, dass man sich auf die Straße oder den Verkehr konzentrieren muss. 
Abgesehen davon ist das ein gutes Training in meist netter Gesellschaft


----------



## grOObie (25. September 2012)

Mulk schrieb:


> Allerdings hätts mich trotzdem ganz am Ende fast doch noch gelegt, ich hab beim stehn bleiben nicht mehr dran gedacht ...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Jetzt muss sich meine Beinmuskulatur nur aber auch noch ans Ziehn gewöhnen.



Dat isset ja. Hand drauf, du fällst noch! 

Ich hab von ca 30% mehr wirksamkeit gelesen. Logisch. Bei einem "runden Tritt" ist es ca 1/3 Kurbeldrehung, in der man keinen Vortrieb erzeugen kann. Dieses Drittel kann durch das "ziehen" ergänzt werden. 
Gefühlt muss ich nur noch "ziehen" wenn ich mit klicks fahre, das Drücken kommt dann von allein, da bringt man intuitiv mehr Kraft auf.

Toll ist es, wenn es wirklich mal Steil rauf geht. Wenn man im Stehen noch gleichmäßig tritt, sind ganz andere Steigungen möglich.

Aber: Aufm Freerider habe die Dinger nichts zu suchen, wenn ich auch ein paar Irre kenne die durch beeindruckende Fahrweise diese Regel mit Ausnahmen bestätigen...


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

Verkaufe deswegen meine neuwertigen Mallets 1 fÃ¼r 45â¬


----------



## grOObie (25. September 2012)

Ich hätt ja gesagt ich nehm sie für das AM aber ich habe leider keine Schnittstelle für die Brüder an den Füßen...


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

Cleats sind dabei. Wären 2012er


----------



## grOObie (25. September 2012)

Näää bleib mir fort mit dem Crankbrothers-Stuff. Never change a running System. Dann müsst ich andere Schuhe haben fürs CC- und Roadbike - oder noch mehr Pedale. Dann bleibts nicht bei der Investition für die Steigbügel am AM-Gaul.


----------



## grOObie (25. September 2012)

Mach mal klar alter, die kosten ja neu nur 45...


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

40â¬ ink.- versand  also 10â¬ billiger als irgendwo.
+ Neuwertige XLC Schuhe fÃ¼r 55â¬ in 42


----------



## redVellocet (25. September 2012)

grOObie schrieb:


> Ich hab von ca 30% mehr wirksamkeit gelesen. Logisch. Bei einem "runden Tritt" ist es ca 1/3 Kurbeldrehung, in der man keinen Vortrieb erzeugen kann. Dieses Drittel kann durch das "ziehen" ergänzt werden.
> Gefühlt muss ich nur noch "ziehen" wenn ich mit klicks fahre, das Drücken kommt dann von allein, da bringt man intuitiv mehr Kraft auf.



Vielleicht zu dieser Aussage als kleiner Einschub ein wirklich interessanter Link:
http://bildung.freepage.de/cgi-bin/...30A/rewrite/doc-hilli/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM

Für die Lesefaulen: nur das Fazit ganz unten lesen, sagt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

Und im Gelände?


----------



## DerJoe (25. September 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Und im Gelände?



Noch weniger. Weil dich das Gelände immer wieder aus dem Rhythmus bringt. Das ist mal wieder unter der Rubrik 'Voodoo' einzuordnen. Allein der Glaube an den Sinn von Klickpedale macht schnell. Eine psychologische Krücke. 

Genauso, wie du hier im Forum das eine oder andere Mal lesen kannst, dass die Leute glauben, dass das Rad langsamer ist, wenn man Trinkflaschen am Rahmen hat und deswegen fahren die mit Trinkblase auf dem Rücken. Masseträgheit ist Masseträgheit. Da die aber über sowas nicht nachdenken, es auch nicht überprüfen, macht allein der Glaube daran sie glücklich.


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

90kg Leute fahren ein 9 kg ht 
Habe aber in der Luft viele Vorteile gemerkt, was aber 90% der hier anwesenden sowieso nie erreichen wird xD


----------



## redVellocet (25. September 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Und im Gelände?



Wie Joe schon sagte:
Wenn es Bahnfahrer schon nicht packen, die sich im Prinzip sonst auf nicht viel mehr konzentrieren müssen, dann der Mountainbiker im anspruchsvollen Gelände schon recht nicht.


----------



## DerJoe (25. September 2012)

In der Luft biste aber nicht schnell. Die, die immer auf den Geschwindigkeits- und Leistungsvorteil von Klickpedale pochen, versuchen meistens die Airtime zu vermeiden.
Der Vorteil in der Luft ist halt, dass du weniger Körperspannung halten musst. Du stellst die Klickpedale auf die Einstellung 'festbetoniert' und dann kannste in der Luft mit dem Rad machen, was du willst. Wird nur dann übel, wenn du so viel Spaß inne Backen an der Airtime hast, dass du im Flat landest.


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2012)

Jaaa.... -.- Oder ausversehen (kommt öfters vor) das HR zu hoch anziehen. So ein Nose-Wheelie.
Allgemein sind Flats aber im rauhen Gelände vom Vorteil. Zumindest Bergab.
Auf der Ebenen kannst du bei Klickies noch in Spurrillen wo das HR poltert noch Gas geben.


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. September 2012)

Beim Hardtail sind Klick- Pedale für mich mittlerweile unverzichtbar.
Es fällt vor allem beim Fahren über wurzeln auf, wenn das Hinterrad in die Höhe geschleudert wird, dass man sicherer am Bike bleibt.

Die Auslösehärte ist bei mir auf ganz niedrig gestellt.
Bin aber auch schon ein paar mal umgefallen, weil ich "vergessen" hatte, dass ich die Klickis habe.


----------



## RaceKing (26. September 2012)

Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren Klickpedale und konnte mir die Vorteile von Flats bisher nie richtig erklären. Komme mit Klicks sehr gut klar, habe allerdings die Auslösehärte ziemlich hoch eingestellt, da ich z.b. beim Hinterrad versetzen aus Versehen ausgeklickt bin. Da ist mir das erste Mal ein Vorteil von Flats aufgefallen. 

Hab mir vor Kurzem auch ein paar bestellt und muss sagen das ich dadurch zumindest das Gefühl habe anders (besser) auf dem Rad zu stehen, obwohl ich sie nur selten für ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining dran mache.

Ich habe das Gefühl automatisch zentraler auf dem Rad zu stehen weil ich dadurch die Körperspannung besser auf die Pedale übertragen kann. Mit Klickpedalen hatte ich den Schwerpunkt weiter vorne. 

Ich war jetzt das erste Mal in einem Bikepark und war da den ganzen Tag auf Flats unterwegs und als ich dann wieder auf meinen Klicks unterwegs war hatte ich in schnellen, rauen Passagen immer das Gefühl gleich seitlich aus den Pedalen zu rutschen. Es ist zwar nicht passiert aber ich hatte es immer im Hinterkopf. 

Jetzt kann ich mir eher vorstellen, warum viele Flats auch auf Touren einzusetzen, allerdings fahre ich auch öfter Anstiege mit um die 30% Steigung hoch und da bringen Klickpedale eindeutig Vorteile durch das Hochziehen.

Das ist, von der Effizienz her gesehen, die einzige Situation wo sie wirkliche Vorteile bringen denke ich


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. September 2012)

Wie heißen schnell die Wellgo Flatpedale mit Klick System?
Die wären ein Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (26. September 2012)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie heißen schnell die Wellgo Flatpedale mit Klick System?
> Die wären ein Überlegung wert.



Wellgo D10

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wellgo-Magnesium-Downhill-Plattform-schwarz/dp/B00195LG2G"]Wellgo D10 Magnesium Downhill MTB Click SPD Plattform Pedale schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Snap4x (26. September 2012)

@DerJoe...?
Ich möchte dich auf meiner Signatur aufmerksam machen, an dieser Stelle  Ich habe sie mal wieder rein genommen 

Dann lieber DX


----------



## guckmalhierher (28. September 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Wellgo D10
> 
> Wellgo D10 Magnesium Downhill MTB Click SPD Plattform Pedale schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Wo bekommt man noch die Pedale ?


----------



## DCr33P (30. September 2012)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zurück  Bin den ganzen Monat im Umzugsstress gewesen, jetzt hab ich wieder bisschen Ruhe. Vorgestern habe ich dann mal die Gegend ein bisschen abgeradelt. Achja, bin jetzt Wuppertaler 

UND, ich will andere Pedale ausprobieren. Allein die Tatsache dass meine Shimanos bei Match zeitweise komplett ihre Funktion boykotieren geht mir auf die Nüsse. 
Der Thread ist ja nun schon lang gewesen.

Empfohlen wurden:

Shimano Click'r vom Joe 
Look Quartz von ... ehm ... Gedächtnis lässt mich im Stich 

Was mich immernoch nervt. Vorgestern einmal bei nem steilen matchigen Aufstieg aufs Maul gelegt, mit letzter Kraft hoch, Wurzel im Weg, schnell zum stehen gekommen, nicht rechtzeitig rausgekommen, Bumms 
Kurz danach runter gebrettert, einmal ein schöner Hubel, ich springe, links ausgeklickt. OK nix passiert, weitergerbettert, keine 10s noch so ein Hubbel, konzentriert, BUMMS, linker Fuß ausgeklickt -> angepisst.

Sorry, meine Dinger sind ********! Mal ganz davon ab dass das einklicken manchmal einfach unmöglich ist.

Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob Click'r oder Look. Mit den Click'r komm ich doch erst recht ausversehen raus, aber leichter gewollt raus. Die Look sind ja ganz anders konstruiert, die paar Grad mehr Auslösewinkel sind vielleicht garnicht so schlimm? Ich brauch welche die etwas geschmeidiger sind, wo das ganze nicht so hakelig ist. 

Habe leider keine Möglichkeit welche zu probieren. Bei den Look Quartz setzt man mal eben einfach so 60 in den Sand.

Achja, kommt jemand aus Wuppertal und kann mir einen Laden empfehlen oder noch besser ein paar Tourentipps geben? 
Ich bin hier neu und verloren


----------



## rafal76 (30. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435124&highlight=wuppertal&page=61

Klickpedale

http://shop.der-zweirad-experte.de/


----------



## manurie (30. September 2012)

Nen Shop, der mir direkt auf der Startseite nur sone E-Dings präsentiert, wäre mir echt suspekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (30. September 2012)

Wie gesagt. Hab noch Crank Brothers Mallet hier liegen. Neuwertig. Kannste fÃ¼r 30â¬ haben  Nachbar!


----------



## DCr33P (30. September 2012)

> Wie gesagt. Hab noch Crank Brothers Mallet hier liegen. Neuwertig. Kannste für 30 haben  Nachbar!



Haha, irgendwie hab ich mir gedacht, dass du sowas schreibst 
Ich hatte mal grob im Kopf, dass du hier aus der Nähe bist. Wo genau? Ich frag lieber, aufs Profil klicken ist irgendwie lame


----------



## Snap4x (30. September 2012)

Gelsenkirchen 
Geschichte konntest du ja mitlesen hier^^

Bei mir schaut es jetzt so aus:






Passt auch farblich besser zum Radel


----------



## OliverB (1. Oktober 2012)

das "Aussteigen" aus den SPD-Pedalen muss einfach ein Reflex werden; Ferse rausdrehen und gut ist. Auf der Ebene einfach üben, üben und nochmals üben. Wenn du das nicht intus hast, wirst du dich unter Stress lang machen.
Der Reflex muss gleich wie die Bedienung der Bremse oder der Schaltung ablaufen.
Ich habe für mich festgestellt, je höherwertiger die Pedale von Shimano sind, desto definierter ist der Ausstiegspunkt. Der Auslösepunkt ist auch genauer zu erkennen, je härter das Pedal eingestellt ist.


----------



## mpirklbauer (2. Oktober 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Man fällt als Anfänger selten beim normalen Fahren, sondern erst wenn man wieder stehen bleibt, weil man am Anfange einfach nicht daran denkt.

In Stresssituationen bleibt dann keine Zeit für "Sche..., ich hab ja Klick- Pedale"
Da legt man sich schnell mal nieder.


----------



## DCr33P (2. Oktober 2012)

Jao, hab mir dennoch mal Look Quartz Pedale geordert, hoffe ich komm geschmeidiger raus und rein und dass sie bei Matsch auch tun 
Und langsam wird das teuer, mein linker Bremsgriff von meinen Maguras ist schon verbogen vom Hinfallen  An der Spitze sogar abgebrochen beim Versuch es geradezubiegen. Der Griff ist aus Magnesium - oder einem anderen Sch**** - und mit Biegen hat man direkt verloren 
Toll, 30 wollen die Schweine dafür haben UND man braucht ein Spezialwerkzeug von Magura zum wechseln. Naja ich warte bis er ganz hinüber ist. 
Hoffe nur, dass ich nicht so ein Szenario durchspiele wie "Werner" als sich seine Mofabremse bei der Bergabfahrt zur Baustelle verdünisiert


----------



## Snap4x (2. Oktober 2012)

Ehemm... Shimano..


----------



## OliverB (2. Oktober 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Jao, hab mir dennoch mal Look Quartz Pedale geordert...



wer billig kauf, kauft zweimal.


----------



## DCr33P (2. Oktober 2012)

> Ehemm... Shimano..



Was meinst du? 



> wer billig kauf, kauft zweimal.



Und was meinst du genau? 

Sorry, bin verpeilt auffer Arbeit und zu viel Kaffee


----------



## Snap4x (2. Oktober 2012)

Bremsen nur noch Shimano  Hatte schon alles! Aber Shimano bin ich hellauf begeistert!
Formula... Defekt ab Werk. Magura.. zu Lasch. Avid ist ein Glücksspiel. Aber Shimano... Bäm! Die Macht! Zuverlässig und Power!
Okay, fahre noch ne Elixir CR am Hardtail... die ist auch Bombe^^ Aber wie gesagt, kenne andere Elixir die sind total Kacke oder Code's die keine Power haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey, lass mal meine tollen Maguras in Ruhe, sonst gebe ich dir gleich BÄM


----------



## Snap4x (2. Oktober 2012)

Maguras :kotz: 



Naja, aber zum Thema Klickpedale: Nach ner Zeit geht das von ganz alleine.
Muss noch Startgatter trainieren mit Klickies. Also lange Gleichgewichthalten^^


----------



## manurie (2. Oktober 2012)

Also meine Elixir 5 geht richtig gut, völlig unauffällig verrichtet die ihren Dienst, hinten Sinterbelag und vorne organisch, wobei die da auch mit Sinterbelag problemlos wäre.


----------



## DCr33P (2. Oktober 2012)

Ach, Hauptsache es bremst irgendwie 
Naja ich schau mal weiter nach Strecken hier in meiner neuen Stadt. Hab das Gefühl ich muss erst 10km steil bergauf um in einen Wald zu kommen


----------



## DerJoe (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Cr3ckb0t "Nachbar" schreibt, kommste aus GE. Da findet diesen Monat noch eine CTF statt. Wenn dir Touren liegen, ist das vielleicht was für dich und du lernst einige Spots kennen.
http://www.rad-club-buer.com/veranstaltungen/ctf-emscherbruch


----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Och cool  Die ganzen CTF Termine verpeilt. Next Year wieder Essen!
Joe du Stalker 

Bin auch am Start wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Hoffe ich werde bei 6 Gängen nicht sterben 

Letztes Jahr nicht am Start gewesen, aber davor zwei mal mit gefahren (so lange fahre ich nämlich auch noch nicht MTB)

Werde mit meinen gelben Fahrrari antreten 
Werde wohl einer der auffälligsten sein. Werde vorderes bis mittleres Feld fahren. Geschwindigkeit wird so bei 20 km/h sein auf der ganzen Distanz verteilt. Auf der Geraden 40 und berghoch schieben


----------



## DCr33P (3. Oktober 2012)

Eher fast Nachbar, Wuppertal-Elberfeld 
Mensch, hier regnet es die ganze Zeit, wollte heute mal raus mitm Karren.


----------



## DerJoe (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre wie immer. Schön langsam bergauf, schön langsam bergrunter und schön langsam in der Ebene. So sehe ich wenigstens was von der Welt und was bringt es mir eine dicke Kette zu fahren? Zu gewinnen gibts nix.

Schade, DCr33p, die Remscheider CTF war vor 3 Wochen. Dieses Jahr ist nur noch die Gelsenkirchener, dann wars das mit der CTF-Saison 2012.
Zum Wetter: Wir hatten heute Vereinsmeisterschaft. Die Elite musste im strömenden Regen fahren.

Cr3ckbot, du wirst die Essener CTF schon nicht übersehen. Ich werde hier wieder genug Werbung dafür machen. Ist schliesslich 'mein' Verein, der die ausrichtet.
Auch in Sachen 4X ist wieder was im Gange, aber ich kann noch nix Genaues sagen, bis alles in trockenen Tüchern ist. Das ist in einer frühen Planungsphase.


----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Jaa... 4x war ja ein reinfall.
Andere Streckenführung vom Platz aus zum Dom Platz runter.
Der Veranstalter, den ich diesen Vorschlag schon gemacht habe, sagte das dies nicht möglich sei, da der Streckenfluss der Einkaufspassage nicht gestört werden darf.
Dies könnte man aber durch Brücken realisieren und die Menschen durch mehrere Brücken (zwei größere unten und eine große oben) durch gehen lassen.

Ja, die CTF habe ich aus Zeitgründen nicht schaffen können. Werde aber die Mittlere dann wieder fahren.
Die Gelsenkirchener ist sozusagen meine Hausrunde. Kenne ich in und auswendig die Strecken. Wäre auch blöd wenn nicht 

Und zum Thema: Hier sind Klickpedale vom Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (3. Oktober 2012)

SO, vor ner halben Stunde wieder heim. Erstmal bike und mich unter Dusche. Das ist heute alles ein bisschen schief gelaufen. Gegen kurz nach 19h befanfd ich mich am Scheitelpunkt der Tour (im inet gefunden bei gps-info) und war mitten im Wald. Schnell wie der Blitz dann umgekehrt, hab dann iregnwann kaum noch was gesehen. Naja dann Notlicht drangespaxt und auf der Suche nach Zivilisation. Iwie war ich dann mal an einer Hauptstraße. 
War auf jeden Fall nass wie ein wie ne Meerjungfrau, hat aber Bock gemacht, nur das Suchen war schwierig.


----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Mit Klickies? 
Hast du dich gut zurecht gefunden im Regen und Nässe mit der Bindung?


----------



## DCr33P (3. Oktober 2012)

Naja seit letztem mal traue ich mich kaum zu srpingen, klicke in 20% der Fälle ausversehen aus. Hab mich aber nicht aufs Maul gehauen heute 
War halt schön rutschig im Wald, finde so lern ich recht viel 
Naja die Look Quartz kommen Morgen doer übermorgen, bin mal gespannt 
Überlege grad noch ob ich mir so einen Garmin Fahrradcompi zulege, zum kennenlernen der Stadt ehm bzw. der Wälder ist das super


----------



## DerJoe (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Kettwiger Strasse (die Einkaufspassage) kreuzen in Richtung Dom geht nicht. Auch nicht mit Brücken. Die muss für Rettungsfahrzeuge, Feuerwehr ect. frei bleiben. Die Idee hatten andere schon vor dir. Keine Chance dafür eine Genehmigung zu bekommen.


----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Habe nicht gesagt wie groß die Brücken sind 

Naja, dann hinten bei Planet of dingsda die Straße runter.
Auf jedenfall muss es runter gehen!
Oder direkt in Recklinghausen die 4x nehmen!


----------



## DCr33P (13. Oktober 2012)

Moin, 

ich melde mich zurück. Mit einem lauten Knall, viel Sarkasmus und noch mehr Zynismus. Es soll das Resumé eines N00bs (Anfänger lol) mit Klickpedalen werden, basierend auf Shimano PD-M530 und Look Quartz Pedalen.
Den Verlauf kennen ja alle  Neu ausprobiert habe ich die Look Quartz Teile. Ich hau jetzt einfach mal direkt meine bescheidene Meinung raus bzw. meine Gedanken während der verregneten Fahrt heute. 
ICH HASSE KLICKPEADLE. Die Dinger haben meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts am MTB verloren. Das ist was für Rennradler, Puss*** die nur auf Shotterwegen fahren UND (damit sich niemand auf den Schlipps getreten fühlt) für "Profis" die schon so gut sind, dass Sie einfach alles fahren können.
Ich habe mich heute zwar kein einziges mal auf die Nase gelegt aber ey.... das ist ne Zumutung. Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie ich einen geilen Trail der so viel Neigung hat dass man bei matschigem Untergrund nicht zum stehen kommen kann und der so viele Hügel, Wurzeln und enge Passagen hat dass man zu Fuß teilweise Schwierigkeiten hat runterzukommen, mit Klickpedalen fahren soll!? 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass ich besagten Trail von heute vor einigen Jahren mal fahren konnte. Nach mehrmaligen "Mut sammeln" habe ich es mal probiert heute, zum Glück kam irgendwann mal nen Baum wo ich ich mich einfach drangekrallt habe sonst wäre ich die ganze Böschung runtergefallen.
Da ist zu viel geholpere, zu viel Kraft auf den Beinen/Pedalen, zu viel GELÄNDE eben, dass man es sich erlauben kann ~300ms später aus den Pedalen zu kommen als sonst. Läuft alles gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo man etwas wackelig wird auf dem Rad oder mal eben "abstützen" muss. 
An stellen wo man echt nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbeifährt. Das geht ruck zuck dass man etwas Halt braucht.
Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass Technik das A und O ist und dass ich Anfänger bin aber für mich sind die paar ms die man länger zum rauskommen braucht eben die paar ms zu viel. 
Und nochwas: Ein trail den man eben einfach so runterfahren kann beim 1. Anlauf ist entweder zu leicht oder man war zu lansgsam. Bei technisch anspruchsvollen und langsameren trails,  ebenso bei richtig steilen unebenen Gelände sind die Teile einfach nur gefährlich. Wenn ich schon grad so am Grip kratze, immer wieder mal durchrutsche, mein Gewicht neu verlagere um nen besch****** steilen Hügel hochzukommen, dicke rutschige Wurzeln und lauter faustgroßer Steine im weg habe, dann dauert das eben einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde wo man mal richtig durchrutscht und eben einfach kurz "absteigen" muss. Da sind die paar ms die man durchs ausklicken verliert schon zu viel. Ausserdem sind die Muskeln irgendwann eh so am Ende dass man einfach nur Beine raus und zum sehen kommen will. 
Oder anders formuliert, auch wenns klappt, ES NERVT einfach!

Ich glaub ich komme mittlerweile deutlich besser klar mit Klickpedalen, nur nicht wenn mal "Gelände" kommt. Das was ich fahre und was ich fahren will ist für mich einfach nicht Klicktauglich. Punkt.
Da übe ich doch lieber nen schön hohen Bunnyhop und das saubere springen mit Plattformpedalen als mit Klickies zu "cheaten" und das klicken  selbst zu üben. Leck mich am Ar****, ich hasse diese Teile.
Achja... kommen wir zum besten Produkt der Menschheitsgeschichte!
Look Quartz, made in France. Was mir heute bei einer ~35km tour (durchgehend Regen und viel Schlamm) mit den Teilen passiert ist.
Musste einmal halten um meinen linken Schuh auszuziehen, denn ich bin nicht mehr rausgekommen. Hab einen winzig kleinen Ast zwischen Cleat und Pedale gehabt. Hab ziemlich viel reißen müssen um den Schub abzubekommen -> Absolutes NOGO, dass soetwas passieren darf.
Zum Thema einklicken: Wenn ich mehr übe dann wirds sicherlich besser, aber eine Sache sag ich euch. Mit diesen Pedalen wird man niemals JEDES mal schnell einklicken können. Theoretisch unmöglich, es sei denn man ist Chuck Norris und selbst der wird es nicht jedes mal schaffen. Und wir wissen alle was passiert wenn Chuck Norris sauer wird...
Jetzt mal im Ernst. Man steht an einer RICHTIG STEILEN Steigung. Wurzeln und Steine versüßen das ganze. Wer bitteschön schaft es im stand loszukommen und direkt sofort in beide Pedale reinzukommen? Und selbst wenns klappt, dann dauert es länger als mit Platformpedalen.
Zur Erinnerung: Ich rede von einen ORDENTLICHEN Steigung.
Also das Einklicken ist um mehrere Faktoren schlimmer als bei den Schimanos.
Kommen wir zum Ausklicken: Jedes mal anders. Ja, so wie ich es geschrieben habe. Das Ausklickgefühl varieert ständig. Mal kommt man leichter raus, mal schwerer. Mal schwammiger, mal hakeliger. Die Tatsache dass ich mich heute nicht lang gemacht habe liegt an zwei Gründe: 1. Ich bin gefahren wie ein Mädchen und 2. ich hatte Glück.
Zum Thema "Halt". Ich hab gezählt. Zwei mal bin ich bei einem steilen Sprint berghoch einfach so ausgeklickt. Einmal nach einem leichten Sprung. Danach bin ich einfach nicht mehr gesprungen. Vertrauen Null.
Ich habe die Cleats sicher (100%) richtig eingestellt. Habe ziemlich lange rumprobiert bis ich den richtigen Abstand erwischt habe. Auch extra mal zu viel oder zu wenig Distanzplatten genommen und geguckt was passiert.

Mal davon ab, dass ich von allen mtb'lern die ich bis jetzt unterwegs gesehen habe, nur einen oder zwei mit Klickpeadalen gesehen habe und diese im Gegensatz zu den anderen Platformfahrern sauber und nicht voller Schlamm waren, werde ich definitiv nie wieder einen Meter mit Klickpedalen fahren. 
Jetzt habe ich zwei paar Klickepedale, zusammen im Wert von 100 rumfliegen.

So, wer kann mir gescheite Platformpedale empfehlen? 

PS: Bitte, entschudigt Rechtschreibfehler und eventuell verhunzten Satzbau. Bin grad etwas deprimiert und sauer. Auch möge sich bitte kein Klickpedalfahrer angegriffen fühlen und sich bitte den Spruch "Ey du hast doch keine Ahnung und kannst nichts" sparen 

Ich fahr mal eben zum Real, Bier kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2012)

Super Geschichte!

Wie gesagt, fahre selber Klickpedale.
Aber nur auf meinen Hardtail! (Mein Schatzi )




Am Fully fahre ich auch Flats.
Kann dir jetzt die Blackspire Sub4 empfehlen + Airwalks von Deichmann fÃ¼r 30â¬ 
Biste dann auch bei 100â¬ aber hast vernÃ¼nftigen Grip!
Allgemein kann ich Skaterschuhe auf Flatpedale empfehlen.

PS: Wenn du Rot magst: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90831 

Tante Edith verbessert: Skaterschuhe mit Rillen! Gibt ja auch welche mit glatter Sohle. Darin kÃ¶nnen sich aber die Pins nicht festkrallen


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

Kurzfassung: du bist unfähig, mit Klickpedalen zu fahren. Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört. Aber gut, jeder ist anders.


----------



## DCr33P (13. Oktober 2012)

> Kann dir jetzt die Blackspire Sub4 empfehlen + Airwalks von Deichmann fÃ¼r 30â¬



Hmm, gibts sowas net auch in billiger? 
hm und SPD Schuhe mit den origal Schuhplatten wieder dran geht auf Platforms garnicht? 

Edit: Was wÃ¤re mit denen hier?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31975_Saint-Plattformpedale-PD-MX80-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## DerJoe (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch nicht schlimm, dass Klickies nix für dich sind. Du hast nun deine Erfahrungen gemacht und bist ein Stückchen schlauer. Nennt sich Lebenserfahrung. 

Und nach meiner Lebenserfahrung machst du mit den Saint-Pedale nix falsch. Der Vorgänger, die guten alten DX-Pedale waren schon eine Klasse für sich bezüglich der Haltbarkeit. Shimano-Pedale sind nie die Leichtesten, nie die Flachsten, nie die Stylischsten (was für ein Wort) aber dafür können die Teile echt was wegstecken.


----------



## DCr33P (14. Oktober 2012)

Hehe, ja ich werde gleich erstmal die Runde von gestern mit den original drangeschraubten Bärentatzen, die einen Wert von einem  haben, fahren.
Hoffe ich zumindest. Niese heute schon fürchterlich, bin gestern gut nass geworden


----------



## bascopeach (14. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt melde ich mich auch mal als Noob.

Bin gerade meine ersten Meter mit dem Shimano PD M530 (2012er) und den Vans Warner SPD Schuhen gefahren.

Klar, nach Jahren mit Flats (Sixpack Icon Al, sehr cool an sich) ist die Umstellung riesig.

Freunde von mir fahren das Mallet und sind total begeistert, vor allem wegen der erhÃ¶hten Sicherheit bei der Airtime. (Ich fahre vor allem leichet DHÂ´s Freeride und AM)

Ich wollte aber nicht gleich 100 Euronen kaputt machen und hab mir die LX fÃ¼r schlanke 26â¬ geholt, die Schuhe hatte ich schon (lagen auch nur im Keller weil mir die Sohle auf Flats zu steif war)

Ist es denn normal dass man so auf den Pedalen "rumschwimmt"? Das ist ein echt seltsames GefÃ¼hl. Ã¤hnlich wie wenn man auf Flats den Halt aufm Trail verliert, nur dass man da eben noch "safe" eingeklickt ist...

Kann man das irgendwie verÃ¤ndern? 

Und weiÃ zufÃ¤llig jemand wie die AuslÃ¶sehÃ¤rte bei Auslieferung eingestellt ist?

Ich hab mich nicht auf die Fresse gepackt, aber es geht schon sehr schwer (und gefÃ¼hlt auch nur nach innen, also zum Rahmen hin)


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst die hÃ¤rte mit nen Inbus einstellen an den Federn.
Ja, bei den Vans normal, da die Cleats auÃerhalb der Sohle angebracht sind. Bei anderen ist die Sohle flach und man merkt diese kaum beim normalen laufen.
Aber die Vans sind Bequem 
AuÃerdem ist ja die StandflÃ¤che kleiner als bei den Mallets zum Beispiel.
HÃ¤tte aber hier Mallets wenn du welche haben willst  30â¬ zum ausprobieren (ja, ich versuche es schon wieder die hier an wehrlose Opfer zu verkaufen )


----------



## bascopeach (14. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Du kannst die hÃ¤rte mit nen Inbus einstellen an den Federn.
> Ja, bei den Vans normal, da die Cleats auÃerhalb der Sohle angebracht sind. Bei anderen ist die Sohle flach und man merkt diese kaum beim normalen laufen.



Bei den Vans merkt man die Cleats beim Laufen auch kaum, die sind auch in den Schuh eingelassen, musste ja extra so ein Gummiteil rausschneiden...



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> HÃ¤tte aber hier Mallets wenn du welche haben willst  30â¬ zum ausprobieren (ja, ich versuche es schon wieder die hier an wehrlose Opfer zu verkaufen )



Ich versuch es erstmal mit den LX, danke dir!  Falls ich einigermaÃen auf den Geschmack komme mÃ¶chte ich dann in der neuen Saison die Mallet DH, mir gefallen Mallet 1, 2 und 3 einfach nicht, das 50/50 Design von Crank Brothers will mir einfach nicht zusagen, zudem an meinem Bike alles ganz schwarz sein muss... 

Ist das "Schwimmen" also normal und ich muss mich nur dran gewÃ¶hnen?


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch die Warner... vlt. ne ältere Version dann 

PS: Hab auch noch Edding hier


----------



## bascopeach (14. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> PS: Hab auch noch Edding hier



 

Bei mir sieht das auch so aus, der Warner ist von 2011

http://www.valleolona.com/contatti/blog/uploaded_images/Vans-Warner-SPD-734103.jpg

Also man hört das Cleat beim Laufen, es schaut aber nicht weit raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCr33P (14. Oktober 2012)

So, komme grad wieder von einer Tour  So platt war ich die letzten 1-2 Monaten nicht. Liegt aber einfach daran, dass ich heute das erste mal seit langem wieder gefahren bin und nicht wie ne Memme "technische Passagen" umschifft habe  Ausserdem hab ich mich richtig steile vermatschte Stellen hochgequält bis entweder total Beinversagen war oder ich plötzlich komplett Gripp verloren habe. Mit Klickes undenkbar.
Die billigen Bärentatzen die beim Cube dabei waren wieder drangeschraubt, ausm Kelle so dicke Trekking/Wanderschuhe geholt und gib ihm. War weng rutschig das ganze, bin aber kein mal komplett abgerutscht. Ausserdem ist es noch nass draussen. Ich schätze mal mit gescheiten Flats und passenderen Schuhen liegen da was den Grip angeht Welten.

So, Crackbot, das ist mein Schatz 
(Eben aufgenommen)

->


----------



## Marc B (14. Oktober 2012)

Diese billige Bärentatzen haben auch viele meiner Kursteilnehmer montiert und merken dann während des Kurses, wie vorteilhaft es ist ordentliche Flatpedals zu fahren - nur gebe ich gerne den Tipp am Anfang mit geschützten Schienbeinen zu fahren, da man sich so Narben und Schmerzen sparen kann


----------



## DCr33P (14. Oktober 2012)

Schrammen und Narben am Schienbein sind mir hundert mal lieber als eingeklickt ne Böschung runterzufallen 
Ich werde es jedoch im Hinterkopf behalten. Die Bärentatzen sollten aber theoretisch nicht weniger Schaden am Bein hinterlassen oder? 

 @bascopeach
Also die 530er hab ich ja hier auch noch rumfliegen. Ich habe grob im Kopf, dass es so ~12 Stufen gibt. Ich musste ca. 5 mal mitm Imbus "klicken" dass ich die weichste Einstellung hatte. 
Aber hey, das kannst du doch einfach ausprobieren  Dreh solang bis es nicht mehr geht und zähle. Dann einmal von diesem extrem zum anderen und zähle. Dann weisst du wo sie eingestellt waren. Gibt ja auch eine Markierung neben dem Imbus. ->  -  .......  + oder sowas, damit du die Richtung "weicher oder härter" kennst.


----------



## DerFalke (14. Oktober 2012)

DCr33P schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie ich einen geilen Trail der so viel Neigung hat dass man bei matschigem Untergrund nicht zum stehen kommen kann und der so viele Hügel, Wurzeln und enge Passagen hat dass man zu Fuß teilweise Schwierigkeiten hat runterzukommen, mit Klickpedalen fahren soll!?
> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass ich besagten Trail von heute vor einigen Jahren mal fahren konnte. Nach mehrmaligen "Mut sammeln" habe ich es mal probiert heute, zum Glück kam irgendwann mal nen Baum wo ich ich mich einfach drangekrallt habe sonst wäre ich die ganze Böschung runtergefallen.
> Da ist zu viel geholpere, zu viel Kraft auf den Beinen/Pedalen, zu viel GELÄNDE eben, dass man es sich erlauben kann ~300ms später aus den Pedalen zu kommen als sonst. Läuft alles gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo man etwas wackelig wird auf dem Rad oder mal eben "abstützen" muss.



Deine Fahrt mit Klickies ist ungefähr so, als wenn man eine Schraube mit dem Hammer in die Wand bringen will. Theoretisch funktioniert das, praktisch hat man das falsche Werkzeug. 

Fahrpraxis scheinst du ja zu haben wenn du dich an solche Trails traust. Dennoch, wenn du soviel kraft auf den Beinen und Pedalen hast, wirst du den Fuss genauso wenig bei Flats vom Pedal kriegen. 
Vielleicht solltest du auch mal deine Gewichtsverlagerung beobachten, ob diese schon Hindernisse vorrausnimmt und dir eine schnellere Reaktion ermöglicht.



DCr33P schrieb:


> Und nochwas: Ein trail den man eben einfach so runterfahren kann beim 1. Anlauf ist entweder zu leicht oder man war zu lansgsam. Bei technisch anspruchsvollen und langsameren trails,  ebenso bei richtig steilen unebenen Gelände sind die Teile einfach nur gefährlich. Wenn ich schon grad so am Grip kratze, immer wieder mal durchrutsche, mein Gewicht neu verlagere um nen besch****** steilen Hügel hochzukommen, dicke rutschige Wurzeln und lauter faustgroßer Steine im weg habe, dann dauert das eben einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde wo man mal richtig durchrutscht und eben einfach kurz "absteigen" muss. Da sind die paar ms die man durchs ausklicken verliert schon zu viel. Ausserdem sind die Muskeln irgendwann eh so am Ende dass man einfach nur Beine raus und zum sehen kommen will.



Du fährst volles Risiko beim ersten Mal auf einem Trail? Ernsthaft? 
Oder was heisst bei dir "einfach so"? 
Technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände sollte man aber auch nicht ohne eine gut geschulte Balance fahren. Da ist dann aber egal was für Pedale drauf sind, im Idealfall muss man gar nicht runter. 
Zumindest ist das meine Vorstellung davon, umsetzen kann ich das auch nicht so gut wie gewünscht. 

Bergauf kann man auch mit Klickies beim Durchrutschen raus, ohne hinzufallen. Ist aber evt. einfach Gewöhnung und Übung. Grade bei sehr steilen und groben Stücken helfen mir die Klickies beim Halten meiner Geschwindigkeit und dem Kompensieren von Bodenproblemen.



DCr33P schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich komme mittlerweile deutlich besser klar mit Klickpedalen, nur nicht wenn mal "Gelände" kommt. Das was ich fahre und was ich fahren will ist für mich einfach nicht Klicktauglich. Punkt.



Ja, sieht so aus als wärst du nicht mit Klickies kompatibel... 
Die liegen dir nicht und dem Fahrprofil kommen sie auch nicht entgegen. Die Erfahrung musstest du eben mal machen. 

Kannst ja mal berichten wie sich der Trail auf Flats angefühlt hat, wenn du den dann mal wieder fahren solltest. Würde mich interessieren, fahre selber zwar nur Klickies, überlege eben aber auch wegen der tech. Seite ab und zu mal auf Flats zu wechseln.



DCr33P schrieb:


> PS: Bitte, entschudigt Rechtschreibfehler und eventuell verhunzten Satzbau. Bin grad etwas deprimiert und sauer. Auch möge sich bitte kein Klickpedalfahrer angegriffen fühlen und sich bitte den Spruch "Ey du hast doch keine Ahnung und kannst nichts" sparen



No Problem.  



DCr33P schrieb:


> Ich fahr mal eben zum Real, Bier kaufen.



Den Frust runterspülen?


----------



## DCr33P (14. Oktober 2012)

Hey, danke für die nette Antwort 



> Fahrpraxis scheinst du ja zu haben wenn du dich an solche Trails traust. Dennoch, wenn du soviel kraft auf den Beinen und Pedalen hast, wirst du den Fuss genauso wenig bei Flats vom Pedal kriegen.
> Vielleicht solltest du auch mal deine Gewichtsverlagerung beobachten, ob diese schon Hindernisse vorrausnimmt und dir eine schnellere Reaktion ermöglicht.



Wenn man sich hochstrampelt und irgendwann so langsam wird das nichts mehr geht dann ist man oft auch in einer etwas ungünstigen Lage mit dem Fuß. Ich kriegs nicht hin dann mal eben locker den Fuß rauszudrehen.
Mit Flats sollte ich den Fuß ja jederzeit schnell runterkriegen. Stell mir das vor wie mir Bärentatzen nur dass man den Fuß nicht einfach "runterrutschen" lassen kann. Man müsste schon eine vertikale Bewegung machen.




> Du fährst volles Risiko beim ersten Mal auf einem Trail? Ernsthaft?
> Oder was heisst bei dir "einfach so"?
> Technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände sollte man aber auch nicht ohne eine gut geschulte Balance fahren. Da ist dann aber egal was für Pedale drauf sind, im Idealfall muss man gar nicht runter.
> Zumindest ist das meine Vorstellung davon, umsetzen kann ich das auch nicht so gut wie gewünscht.



Damit meinte ich eher, dass ich auch oft an bestimmten Stellen "hängen" bleibe weil ich nicht so durchkomme wie ich will oder nicht wüsste wie genau. Oft probiere ich es dann mal langsam. Wenns klappt ist gut, wenn nicht kann ich entweder vom bike springen (  ) oder ich weiß was ich nächstes mal besser mache. Das nächste mal den Trail runter mache ich es dann hoffentlich besser, so dass ich von mal zu mal schneller und schneller werde. Man muss es halt probieren und wenn ich kleben bleibe, dann bleibe ich halt kleben  Anders kann ich nichts lernen 
Und eben bei solchen Spielereien nerven klickies eben. Wenn ich so eine Passage dann irgendwann sauber schaffe, dann kann ich mir ja klickies dranmachen 



> Kannst ja mal berichten wie sich der Trail auf Flats angefühlt hat, wenn du den dann mal wieder fahren solltest. Würde mich interessieren, fahre selber zwar nur Klickies, überlege eben aber auch wegen der tech. Seite ab und zu mal auf Flats zu wechseln.



Heute war ich ja auf den originalen Bärentatzen mit grobstolligen Wanderschuhen unterwegs. Nicht grad die optimale Gripkonfiguration aber es hat mir gereicht, hatte Spaß wie kein einziges mal mit Klickies.
Gab so eine Stelle, da musste ich runterschieben UND GENAU dann kamen verrückte DHiller an mir vorbeigerast 
Aber die hatten auch 25kg DH bikes  Naja ich habs bis dahin probiert, irgendwann gings halt nicht mehr. Gestern hab ich mit Klickies einen weiten Bogen um die Passage gemacht. Zumindest habe ich es versucht. Habe ehrlich gesagt auch großen Respekt vor nassen Steinen und Wurzeln, aber deutlich mehr mit Klickies weil ich dann bei nem doofen Rutsch einfach flach liege, mit freien Füßen halte ich mich doch besser.



> Den Frust runterspülen?



JAU.


----------



## Marc B (15. Oktober 2012)

"_Schrammen und Narben am Schienbein sind mir hundert mal lieber als eingeklickt ne Böschung runterzufallen 
Ich werde es jedoch im Hinterkopf behalten. Die Bärentatzen sollten aber theoretisch nicht weniger Schaden am Bein hinterlassen oder_? "

Joa, die Pins können fies sein, siehe HIER.

PS.: Bin früher immer mit geschützte Schienbeinen gefahren, aber dann jetzt auch schon länger nicht mehr und habe im Sommer seit vielen Jahren das erste Mal wieder voll was abbekommen - 1 x unkonzentriert und zack.


----------



## DCr33P (15. Oktober 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAARGH! Wie soll ich denn jetzt schlafen 
Ist denn alles wieder verheilt bzw. wie siehts mit Narben aus?


----------



## Marc B (15. Oktober 2012)

Ist sehr schnell verheilt, die untere narbe sieht man jedoch schon  naja, wächst ja pelz drüber - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass manche Mädels solche narben dann doch stören würden an sich selbst...


----------



## DCr33P (23. Oktober 2012)

SO, will mir heute Abend noch Pedale bestellen, dass ich bis zum WE welche hab. Zur Auswahl stehen grad die neuen Shimano Saints PD-MX80 und Xpedo Hurtle oder Hurtle Curve oder auch Traverse. Auf den 1. Blick gefallen mir die Xpedo rein optisch ganz gut. DIe Pins scheinen nicht so spitz zu sein wie bei den Shimanos. Die Frage ist wie es da mit dem Grip ist. Kann mich grad nicht so recht entscheiden. Die Hurtle gibts auch als "Curve" Version, da sind sie leicht gebogen, aber anders als die Shimanos 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31975_Saint-Plattformpedale-PD-MX80-Modell-2013-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31070_Hurtle-XMX-02AC-Plattformpedale-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (23. Oktober 2012)

@ bascopeach Das "Schwimmen" habe ich vor Kurzem auch das erste Mal bemerkt. Fahre normalerweise nur Klickpedale, war letztens das erste Mal im Bikepark und damit den ganzen Tag auf Flats unterwegs.  Als ich dann mit meinem eigenen Rad wieder mit Klicks fuhr hatte ich ständig das Gefühl seitlich auszuklicken, ich denke das ist das was du auch meinst  Ist denke ich aber nur Gewöhnungssache, mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl auch nicht mehr, habe die Auslösehärte aber auch schon immer relativ hoch eingestellt, ich mag das Gefühl von Sicherheit


----------

